# My new imported RV



## sktheli (Apr 5, 2008)

[align=justify:1ff0ece25b]Hi All 

Well. it's arrived and it's a beauty!

Just to say a big thankyou to all of you who gave me sound advise and put me in the right direct on recommending the best people regarding RV conversions etc.

After five months of research, our new 34ft Goergetown 340TSSE RV has finally arrived from USA and is here in 'sunny' Scotland.

For those who are thinking of importing from the states, After my experience, I would say definitely go for it!.

I spoke with numerous US companies and finally got lucky and settled on a superb company in cinncinatti called 'Colerain RV'. Ask to speak with a chap called Nick Raymond, he was fantastic and made my buying experience a dream from order to delivery and thereafter, he provided the perfect 'american' customer service. nothing was a problem and he kept me updated at all times, arranged everyhing from shipping, insurance, spec changes, paperwork etc and to top it all, he offered the best package deal and everything went as he promised (even after he was paid in full!).

In the UK, the lights, electric conversion etc was also a breeze using a fab uk company that what recommended to me from a MHF member called 'Motorhome medics' (ask for Daryn). Our RV came off the ship in Liverpool and was delivered to Daryn and his team, who immediately went to work on it. I drove it home that same night with the biggest smile on my face. (excellent service)

My family and I are off soon to invade France for four weeks. we are all so excited. If anyone can recommend any special area's of interest, please drop me a line.

Thanks again to all who helped me, MHF website allowed me to tap into a huge number of members with knowledge and contacts, that made my purchase so much easier. If I can return the favour to help anyone else, please feel free to get in touch. :roll: [/align:1ff0ece25b]

Happy travels.

Sean.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Thank you although I probably did nothing!!! She/he is an absolute beaut, only one teeny tiny criticism!! No pics of inside............go on you know you wanna!!! 

So where in Scotland will I see you in her/him?? Hard to miss ya right enough but will wave frantically. I will be in silver car, so if you see mad woman in car waving in Scotland well that will be me!!

Happy travels!


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Yer you'd like that one wouldn't ya Carol


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Zoe68 said:


> Yer you'd like that one wouldn't ya Carol


Yerr Zoe sweetie its big and it wears a kilt. :wink: :wink: :wink: Plus it works :roll: :roll: :roll:    :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Darrens very good, I thoroughly recommend his company. Very good job on mine, and quick too, since I had bookings for 5 days after it landed in Southampton. 


nice motor too.


----------



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

Well done Sean,its a beauty all right,love to see some photos of interior also 8)


----------



## sktheli (Apr 5, 2008)

*RV Interior (photos as requested)*

Hi All, thanks for the replies.

Carol, I am in the Scottish borders but I will be doing alot of journeys, so keep your eyes peeled. You will probably see me coming first as I will be the guy driving in the centre of the road 8O (still not perfected the left hand drive wide truck thing yet!!).

Adrain thanks, I think it was you who recommended me to Darren! :roll:

I have attached some interior shots as requested, but they do not do it justice.

Happy travels.

warm regards

sean (SKTHELI)


----------



## 116403 (Sep 6, 2008)

WOW! What a great RV! Can I ask - what did the RV cost and what was the shipping cost??? Tell me Im rude if you like! Im seriously looking into it - the deals in the US seem great just now.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Yes thats rude.......PM the bloke, or if you like I'll give you an idea. or I'll sell you mine...( thats my favourite anyway.)

If you want a reasonable breakdown of cost that I incurred this April, then PM me and I'll sort it out.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

sktheli said:


> [align=justify]
> My family and I are off soon to invade France for four weeks.
> Sean.


Oh NO YOU'RE NOT !

That thing is bigger than France, you'll have to invade Poland instead.

Jealous, me. Oh no, no, not at all.

Enjoy


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

hilldweller said:


> sktheli said:
> 
> 
> > [align=justify]
> ...


HE cant do Poland.....its not Hymer.


----------



## thewaltons (Aug 21, 2006)

Oooooo I likes that, I likes that alot! Well done and I wish you many happy travels


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

Love the paint scheme - so much better than boring white. Like the interior layout as well. You're going to have a fabulous time. Enjoy, and safe travels.

(P.S. You'll be surprised how quickly you'll get used to LHD - I actually find it easier in UK because you can see exactly how close you are to the edge of the road)


----------

